
Supreme Court decided there isn't a Fourth Amendment in public anymore - george_ciobanu
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2016/06/20/sonia_sotomayor_dissent_in_utah_v_strieff_takes_on_police_misconduct.html
======
viggity
I'm no fan of Sotomayor, but the majority decision is seemingly beyond reason.

------
mamurphy
My first impression was that this title must be exaggerated click-bait.

After reading the article, I'm not so sure. What a decision!

------
spacemanmatt
This is just galling. I will be correcting anyone who calls this the land of
the free, in the future.

~~~
slededit
Not all countries follow the fruit of the poison tree doctrine. Canada for
example will allow illegally obtained evidence if the crime is severe enough
(among a balance of other factors).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_v_Grant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_v_Grant)

